# Golden Crowned Snake



## Acrochordus (Jan 11, 2010)

Well i found a Golden Crowned Snake _Cacophis squamulosus_ the other night, it was crossing a busy road. Soo i picked it up of the road and got some pictures. The whole time i was photographing it it just wouldn't stay still and just wanted to get away. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet pics Tim. Well done saving the little guy.
Ive never seen a wild one.
Cheers


----------



## Poggle (Jan 11, 2010)

good shots mate and once again kudos for getting it off the road.


----------



## James..94 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pics Tim
Where did you find this him?


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 11, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Sweet pics Tim. Well done saving the little guy.
> Ive never seen a wild one.
> Cheers


Thanks Mate, i hope you get to see one as they are a very interesting specie of snake to observe in the wild, with there threat displays and there fiesty behaviour.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 11, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Great pics Tim
> Where did you find this him?


Found him on the Central Coast at 9:45pm, Temperatures were 24 Degress and the Moon Phase was Wanning Cresent.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 11, 2010)

great pix, nice snake. 

i never see anything exciting.


----------



## womapyth (Jan 12, 2010)

We had one in our front yard when I was a youngster in Wollongong. Great posturing and bluffing. Rehomed it in the bush up Mt Keira.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 12, 2010)

alot of the crowns like to live in gardens ,where they feast on a favourite feed little skinks....
so you dont really have to take them away into bushland ,cause truth be told you are removing them from their local feeding ground ....put back into a nice rocky garden with plenty of coverage, they will be fine as ....

good pics Tim ...


----------



## James..94 (Jan 12, 2010)

Acrochordus said:


> Found him on the Central Coast at 9:45pm, Temperatures were 24 Degress and the Moon Phase was Wanning Cresent.
> Thanks Tim.



Thanks mate


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 12, 2010)

For something that "wasn't staying still" you've taken some terrific pics! Well done on the rescue and photography work!


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys for all your comments.
Tim.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2010)

What camera are you using Tim? Just a point and click? If so it takes good pictures for one, my SLR isn't suitable sometimes and is a bit of a hassle so looking for a good point and click.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 12, 2010)

I found a white crowned snake before near my house.... I stumbled upon it taking the bin out... and I decided to let it be... the second time I went past and it was there again... same spot, so i boxed it up so I could place it in a more "out of the way" area, since there was a fair few cats near by. So the next day I took it out to a nice bush area... that night, i decided to check around my house.... 3 more white crowned snakes were spotted... I just shook my head and decided to let them be...


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 12, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> What camera are you using Tim? Just a point and click? If so it takes good pictures for one, my SLR isn't suitable sometimes and is a bit of a hassle so looking for a good point and click.


Hi Dan,
The camera gear im using is in my signature, i got this gear a month ago and im still trying to get the hang of using a DSLR compared to a point & shoot that i use to use. The point & shoot i use to use was the Olympus SP-565 it was a good camera in my opinion.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome photos. I would love to see a golder crowned snake. And if i am ever lucky enough to stumble across one, i can only dream of photographing it as well as you have here.

As for the camera, i have owned plenty of both point and shoot cameras, and DSLR cameras. They both have there advantages in my opinion.
I use a canon EOS 300D which is from the same line of canon DSLRs but 3 or 4 years older, and it takes fantastic photos, however, sometimes when the pressure is on, my fuji compact in full auto is required for the job.


----------



## Renagade (Jan 15, 2010)

great shots. you'd have to be happy with that find too. does anybody keep them?.. or are they too hard to find/have food for? i'm thinking so... that might be a whole new thread...


----------



## scutatus (Jan 15, 2010)

I get heaps of these little elapids, they get smashed by domestic cats, I have one in at the minute that had a rib protruding through the lateral flalnks of the poor wee bugger. I took it along to David Vella who clipped the rib and dressed the sharp edge. Now with a little antibiotic treatment it should be good to go in around 10 days......... Yay!!!!


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 15, 2010)

reptilerob said:


> Awesome photos. I would love to see a golder crowned snake. And if i am ever lucky enough to stumble across one, i can only dream of photographing it as well as you have here.
> 
> As for the camera, i have owned plenty of both point and shoot cameras, and DSLR cameras. They both have there advantages in my opinion.
> I use a canon EOS 300D which is from the same line of canon DSLRs but 3 or 4 years older, and it takes fantastic photos, however, sometimes when the pressure is on, my fuji compact in full auto is required for the job.


 
Thanks Reptilerob for the lovely comment, hopefully you get to photograph one.



Renagade said:


> great shots. you'd have to be happy with that find too. does anybody keep them?.. or are they too hard to find/have food for? i'm thinking so... that might be a whole new thread...


 
Yea i was happy to find it since i never find them since there nocturnal, the only way you would be able to find one during the day is if you were flipping logs, rocks...ect, but in my opinion it's not good to destroy habitat. Maybe somebody might bother with them if there really dedicated as they feed on skinks so you would need to catch skinks, which would be a pain. But i reckon they would be a awsome snake to keep as there soo funny with there fiesty addittude and them trying to bite you but with there mouth closed....



scutatus said:


> I get heaps of these little elapids, they get smashed by domestic cats, I have one in at the minute that had a rib protruding through the lateral flalnks of the poor wee bugger. I took it along to David Vella who clipped the rib and dressed the sharp edge. Now with a little antibiotic treatment it should be good to go in around 10 days......... Yay!!!!


 
Yea that's gives me the ****'s when i hear stuff like this as all cats should be house cats soo they can't kill wildlife, but i don't want to start an all out cat fight soo i will leave it to that as im really passionate about the environment and wildlife.
Good on ya mate, that's what everybody should do.
Thanks Tim.


----------

